# Cómo se hacen las conexiones de un Blue Clipper?



## rodri_mza (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy Rodrigo, tengo 18 años y soy de mendoza  
Bueno les cuento que estoy haciendo un proyecto.. pero tengo demasiadas dudas.. Es un pedal de distorcion para guitarra electrica: http://www.tonepad.com/project.asp?id=49
El tema es que ya tengo todo armado y bonito. Pero al momento de poner los jack (creo que se llaman asi, o entrada del cable plus )  no se donde va!, de donde saco los cables para conectarlo? 
Lo mismo me pasa con la ficha de 9V y (si tiene o no) el switch, no se donde van!
El tema es que me quede plantado con el efecto ya que no se como seguir.. por eso espero que me ayuden...

Desde ya muchisimas gracias! espero sus respuestas


----------



## Gabf (Jul 11, 2007)

Yo lo arme hace como 1 año y te aseguro que anda... y que es medio feo pero bueno :S en la pagina de tonepad tenes que buscar un archivo que explica como conectar CUALQUEIR placa de la pagina. Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jul 12, 2007)

no es PLUS es PLUG


----------



## Gabf (Jul 12, 2007)

Toma ahi te lo busque 

http://www.tonepad.com/getFileInfo.asp?id=76

Espero que sigas participando de la comunidad y armes algun post con todo tu proyecto o aunque sea muestres las fotos terminadas ... Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Jul 12, 2007)

Aqui tú circuito con los cables que faltan.Si es posible  coñocale un diodo 1A en la entrada de 9V para evitar invertir la polaridad.
suerte


----------



## rodri_mza (Jul 12, 2007)

bueno muchas gracias a todos x haber contestado. Estoy analisando el link qme pasaron ya que todavia no entiendo mucho de electronica  asi q posiblemente los vuelva a molestar para qme expliquen algo..  lo que no me quedo muy claro es que si al final el blue clipper usa o no switch, si es asi cual me recomiendan que compre?..
Muchas gracias a todos, ya les voy a pasar unas fotos de como va quedando! si es q queda ops:


----------



## Gabf (Jul 13, 2007)

no tenes muchas psosibilidades siendo argentino (yo tmb lo soy) Generalmente se usan unas fichas dbtp o algo asi que se llaman... pero salen 25 pesos si es que las conseguis... como yo hize el pedal a ver como funcionaba no unicamente para usarlo en la viola ... le conecte una llave doble inversora que si no me equivoco tiene los mismos pines que el dbtp ... si me equivoco corriganme pero es masomenos asi .. Saludos


----------



## rodri_mza (Jul 13, 2007)

Gracias zopilote por el dibujo, muy entendible, gracias Gabf tambien por el dato, lo voy a estudiar jeje... che bueno.. ya monté todo, el tema es que cuando veo La resistencia de 50k trim. tiene 2 patitas, y me parece que en el grafico la R7 tiene tres, o me parece a mi? 
Muchas gracias...
Muy bueno el foro, ya voy a poner fotos


----------



## Gabf (Jul 13, 2007)

Eso no es una resistenciaaa!!!!
Es un trimmer que si no entiendo mal es como un capacitor variable... 
Saludos


----------



## rodri_mza (Jul 13, 2007)

Gabf, exacto.. No era una resistencia, la mina de la electronica me vendió cualquier cosa... como no se mucho.. Recien fui a otra y me vendieron "una perillita" que sirve para seleccionar "algo" jaja - - . Asi que ya vamos progresando  Ahora solo me queda x ver como conectar el switch, y a donde..
Estoy re contento con el foro  
Gracias!


----------



## Gabf (Jul 13, 2007)

que switch vas a usar?


----------



## rodri_mza (Jul 14, 2007)

No se bien que swicht, es uno que trae un pedal que compre en una casa de musica, y me acuerdo que como se me habia roto fui a la electronica y me dieron uno igual, creo que salia alrededor de 5 pesos....


----------



## cristian255 (Ago 18, 2009)

yo tengo un problema similar para conectar los cables con los jack pero mis jack son distintos me podrias motrar en esta foto como conecto los cables porfabor zopilote o cualquiera que sepa porfa que ya pase tantos nervios con esta cosa porque no la puedo hacer andar y soy nuevo en esto y no tengo a quien consultarle al que me ayude estoy eternamente agradecido


----------



## mbuttarelli (Sep 28, 2009)

disculpen pero en el impreso donde se conecta el switch?? tengo uno de 12 patas en total.. es decir .. 6 abajo y 6 arriba y otro de 6 unicamente....alguien podria graficar como se hacen las conexiónes?? gracias


----------



## ant0ni00 (Jun 4, 2016)

Que tal, aprovecho este hilo para no abrir uno nuevo, espero alguien me pueda ayudar,  estoy haciendo este pedal y aun no lo puedo terminar, anduve en busca del capacitor de 33 nF y no lo encontre, mi duda es si lo puedo cambiar por uno de 100 nF que tengo o le puede afectar al funcionamiento, y otra, en lugar del trimmer puedo usar un potenciometro??  En la pagina de tonepad dice que se puede pero no se si realmente funcione o no, les agradezco de antemano cualquier ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2016)

ant0ni00 dijo:


> Que tal, aprovecho este hilo para no abrir uno nuevo, espero alguien me pueda ayudar,  estoy haciendo este pedal y aun no lo puedo terminar, anduve en busca del capacitor de 33 nF y no lo encontre, mi duda es si lo puedo cambiar por uno de 100 nF que tengo o le puede afectar al funcionamiento, y otra, en lugar del trimmer puedo usar un potenciometro??  En la pagina de tonepad dice que se puede pero no se si realmente funcione o no, les agradezco de antemano cualquier ayuda



¿ En que circuido piensa cambiar ese capacitor ?


----------



## ant0ni00 (Jun 4, 2016)

Estoy haciendo este circuito


----------

